# Red Sea Pro Salt



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone used this brand of salt? Couldn't get D&D salt so thought i try this one. 

Christine.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a decent salt for the $$$.

Red Sea makes D-D's salt but the main difference is that D-D has a bit more Mg and Ca in the final mix to the mix compared to RSP.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I agree with wtac. Good salt for the money, but there are better brands out there. There was a bit of a discussion over on AF about salt mixes.
http://aquariumfans.ca/forums/index.php?showtopic=267


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Agree with WTAC.

If you are dosing calcium and magnesium then it's really a none issue.

I dose the 3 part in our system (DOW Flake, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda) and use Instant Ocean mainly due to the $.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My personal preference is TropicMarin Reg and Pro as it's been a consistent salt for me and my clients for the past 10+years. One of the more expensive brands, $/gal though.

As UTS/C mentioned, you can use the lower cost brands like IO and dose "X" to make up the difference. In the beginning always test before you dose so you don't go beyond the upper limits for any particular parameter. Sure it takes a bit more time but it will be a worthwhile task to incorporate in the water change regimin. Overtime knowing what params you get in a batch (bag/box/bucket) of NSW (new saltwater) you know how much of "X" to add w/o testing.

For the latter method, I always test NSW params after every 1/4 of the salt container used and dose/supplement accordingly. 

HTH


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

i don't dose cause all i have in tank is soft corals, i guess i'm just worried about using a different salt mix, but if D&D makes Red Sea Pro. & i'm only keeping soft corals then i should be ok right? so what do you think i should do?, i haven't opened up the container of Red Sea Pro yet so i could take it back & get a better salt.

Christine.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You will be fine Christine. I used IO straight out of the container and did not dose anything for 2 years and my corals were great (zoas, palys, hammer etc).

Chris


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

That's a relief! Thanks.

Christine.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Artificial sea water...*

I always like all the business traps that are out there to collect more money from us...

Please disregard any claims of enhancements while consistency makes always for a better salt.

When researching what is used in most public aquariums away from the sea is IO there is your answer right there

As well many of the "tanks on the month" on reef central use the IO formula any more claims of succes?

On the other hand you will dose anyway so why worry about that....

Regards


----------

